# Was würdet ihr auswählen [ LP ]



## $$HardwareKing$$ (21. Juni 2013)

*Was würdet ihr auswählen [ LP ]*

Seid gegrüßt meine liebe Hardware Community  

Und zwar wollte ich euch fragen was ihr denn so unter den möglichen Games die ich hier in diesem Video aufzähle, auswählen würdet ? 

FRAGE AN DIE COMMUNITY - Was soll gespielt werden ? [HD/GERMAN] - YouTube

Is nur ne kleine Umfrage Aktion  Bitte keine Hater oder sonst was  Mir macht das aufnehmen und dazu plaudern zum Spiel Spaß und joa D 

Bin mal gespannt  


Gruß 
ThK


----------



## fuNNer (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was würdet ihr auswählen [ LP ]*

Wie wärs mit State of Decay? Wenns für PC dann rauskommt.


----------



## kero81 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was würdet ihr auswählen [ LP ]*

Schreib mal was du in dem Video aufzählst, will mir keine 14 Minuten Video angucken.


----------



## Low (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was würdet ihr auswählen [ LP ]*

Company of Heros 2 Multiplayer Live Cast


----------



## N00bler (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was würdet ihr auswählen [ LP ]*

Demnächst im September auf jeden fall GTA5.


----------



## xElv1sHD (23. Oktober 2013)

7 days to die


----------

